# Bowdowns EPIC fail



## Rustbucketgrl (Jun 3, 2011)

As stated in my intro thread we are building this car to enjoy the feel of a win in the competition and to get my free lunch :laugh:
The Stuff I'm using:
Alpine 9833
wiring ????
Arc Audio KS900.6
Hybrid Imagines 
Alpine Type R Tweeters Playing roughly 12 K and up
Looking to do Infinite Baffle
PICS to COME


----------



## BowDown (Sep 24, 2009)

Good luck. I'll even assist in tuning. 

I'll take the Filet mignon hibachi please.

BTW: You technically lost already, but I'll let that one go.


----------



## Rustbucketgrl (Jun 3, 2011)

BowDown said:


> Good luck. I'll even assist in tuning.
> 
> I'll take the Filet mignon hibachi please.
> 
> BTW: You technically lost already, but I'll let that one go.


 UM YEAH considering the bet was for syracuse....lost nothing that was a practice run ...you didn't even notice the sentra sitting sideways infront of you for awhile (Mr. Observant) and the fact that you didn't even know it was going means there was no bet for that one ...nice try tho IT'S on BIZNATCH:bandana::crowngrin::snacks:


----------



## turbo5upra (Oct 3, 2008)

It's on its way! now to decide on either a manifold with 2 tens, two 12's or a 15....


----------



## simplicityinsound (Feb 2, 2007)

less yappin' more buildin'!


----------



## turbo5upra (Oct 3, 2008)

simplicityinsound said:


> less yappin' more buildin'!


Whoa Whoa Whoa.... lol... we shall be working on it either later today or tomorrow. We need parts to work  

The IDQ is proving to be a hard one :-(


----------



## BowDown (Sep 24, 2009)

turbo5upra said:


> Whoa Whoa Whoa.... lol... we shall be working on it either later today or tomorrow. We need parts to work
> 
> The IDQ is proving to be a hard one :-(


Only hard because you can't make up your mind. :lol:


----------



## Rustbucketgrl (Jun 3, 2011)

Not much in the way of progress other than last night we installed a set of alpine type r tweeters in the stock locations in the pillars to hopefully pull the stage up. Major fail if they were done @ 12k as was suggested. 

Brian then tried going all the way down to 3k, while it sounded like garbage (they seemed to like the 5k 24db slope alot) the stage ended up nice and high. Our next trail will be pulling his tweeters out of his car and seeing what they do before we buy a set.


----------



## BowDown (Sep 24, 2009)

Sounds pretty technical there 'Sheri'. :lol:


----------



## turbo5upra (Oct 3, 2008)

she can have coaching can't she?


----------



## turbo5upra (Oct 3, 2008)

Heck,... she soldered for the first time last night... I wish I had that iron for my first time!


----------



## Mic10is (Aug 20, 2007)

2 keys. IMO when doing pillar tweets use as high an XO point as possible. 5k is a good starting point.
the bigger part is having a Midrange capable of playing up that high.


----------



## turbo5upra (Oct 3, 2008)

what happens when you try and lower it? it seemed much better around 4k.....


----------



## Rustbucketgrl (Jun 3, 2011)

New toys that came this weekend:


----------



## turbo5upra (Oct 3, 2008)

we installed the zapco's today and let's just say... wow! the midbass for a 6.5 is pretty insane. The tweeters are huge but they have to be one of the best I've heard yet... just wish we bought the correct length screws so the car could be back together tonight!


----------



## Rustbucketgrl (Jun 3, 2011)

The magnet is rather large on these so more than 3/4" was needed to clear the window. Turns out 1" is enough to get them to clear.

So with some carriage bolts and sound deadner they are nice and at home.


----------



## Mic10is (Aug 20, 2007)

turbo5upra said:


> what happens when you try and lower it? it seemed much better around 4k.....


the car will explode and demons from the underworld will be unleashed unto all mankind


----------



## BowDown (Sep 24, 2009)

Get some T-Nuts. Looks pretty ghetto. :lol:


----------



## turbo5upra (Oct 3, 2008)

Mic10is said:


> the car will explode and demons from the underworld will be unleashed unto all mankind


Uhoh.... car already is full of em.... your telling me this will add more?

I'm guessing you said that because the vocals can wander up and down.... but I wasn't sure.


----------



## turbo5upra (Oct 3, 2008)

BowDown said:


> Get some T-Nuts. Looks pretty ghetto. :lol:


Ehh yeah, the little strips of deadner are starting to look like crap, your right you win! lol.


We have to pull that speaker out as the 4th tee nut keeps pushing out the back side as the screw goes in, that one has no sheet metal behind it :-(


----------



## BowDown (Sep 24, 2009)

turbo5upra said:


> Ehh yeah, the little strips of deadner are starting to look like crap, your right you win! lol.
> 
> 
> We have to pull that speaker out as the 4th tee nut keeps pushing out the back side as the screw goes in, that one has no sheet metal behind it :-(


Can always cut a soda can and patch the missing metal?


----------



## Rustbucketgrl (Jun 3, 2011)

25' of 4ga welding cable for 30 beans! yay! and its copper....


Today we ran the new power wire installed the new fuse holder and new RCA's. Now to clean up the speaker wire and front doors. This weekend starts the baffle.


----------



## Rustbucketgrl (Jun 3, 2011)

Something that looks like progress.


----------



## Rustbucketgrl (Jun 3, 2011)




----------



## Rustbucketgrl (Jun 3, 2011)

simplicityinsound said:


> less yappin' more buildin'!


You got it!

rear of rear baffle:


----------



## Rustbucketgrl (Jun 3, 2011)

alright! I give up, other pics in the morning. night!


----------



## BowDown (Sep 24, 2009)

Ya, thought the subs were mounted. Where's those pics 'Sheri'?


----------



## Rustbucketgrl (Jun 3, 2011)

Ya know? ya gotta make sure ya set the correct side on the glue. 









Brian's not so handy work on that left hole. 









Bench test! 










Almost done. needs a few more bolts and some more sealing.


----------



## JayinMI (Oct 18, 2008)

My interest level in this project just went up. I'm planning to run ARC subs IB too...looking forward to hear what you think.

Since you seem to have some sort of bet going with Bowdown, is there like a dollar amount or something you need to come in under? I'd be curious what the details were.

Good luck on the Sushi.

Jay


----------



## turbo5upra (Oct 3, 2008)

The car needs to take first @ MECA stock finals... or top 3 if there are more than a certain amount of cars.

Untuned the bass out of this sounds great, it's the first time I've ever felt a steering wheel move in my hands due to bass.

It gets low really easy, not only that but it's very very clean. Now I know why so many people on here run IB. I can only guess what 2 15's or double the cone area would do!


----------



## JayinMI (Oct 18, 2008)

IB can be pretty amazing. The only car I've ever gotten to do IB the right way sounded AWESOME. You feel the bass more than hear it and it was very hard to localize.

It was a 94-96 Impala SS. Cut all the stamping out of the rear deck and sandwiched it between 3/4" MDF, 1/2" MDF and Dynamat Xtreme. Then Dynamat Extremed from the back window to the floor after making a panel to seal off behind the back seat.

The whole car shook when the bass rumbled. In a good way. And we were using the only "free air" subs we had at the time == JL Marine 10's!
We had them on a 1200 Watt Kicker amp, tho. 

Looking forward to more.

Jay


----------



## Rustbucketgrl (Jun 3, 2011)

I think it sounds really good, but then again what girl doesnt like a good subsonic vibration every now and again. :wings:


----------



## JayinMI (Oct 18, 2008)

There was an article in Auto Sound and Security some time ago, called the "CR Factor"...

They basically surmised that women rather liked the 33-34Hz area. Called it the "clitoral resonance factor." 

Funny...that's what my box is tuned to.


----------



## turbo5upra (Oct 3, 2008)

well..... looks like I need to find a way to get 1980 cycles a min. into the pass. seat in my car and I'll be good!


----------



## BowDown (Sep 24, 2009)

Look forward to checking it out. And eating my steak.


----------



## turbo5upra (Oct 3, 2008)

Steak?... thought you'd go budget since ya have to buy 4 dinners....


----------



## Rustbucketgrl (Jun 3, 2011)

Seats go up and close perfect, the bass still sounds good and has nice impact even with them up. and there is steel in them.






























This is not how to run wire. 
Tomorrows project is mounting it to the rear deck.


----------



## tintbox (Oct 25, 2008)

Nice. Looks goods and hopefully sound as good as well. Good luck. Again nice meeting you guys and gals.


----------



## turbo5upra (Oct 3, 2008)

Thanx sir! This is "fun" to listen to. It has more bottom end that my 15, digs lower and it's a toss up to which gets louder.

check list for us before Ohio for a double pointer this weekend is:

Spray foam some areas in the trunk- I will say the bottom sealed almost perfect without any sealers. going to use a bit of clear silicone to finish that up. ( glad we did the 50 trial fits with sanding and notching to get it right)

run new wire through the doors-(butt connected to old 18ga behind kick)

new speaker gasket and deadner on baffles in doors.

mount the amp and clean up the mess.

tune... tune tune and a bit more tuning.

Looking forward to hearing the box next month, new rca's I hope!


----------



## JayinMI (Oct 18, 2008)

turbo5upra said:


> well..... looks like I need to find a way to get 1980 cycles a min. into the pass. seat in my car and I'll be good!


Bass shakers and a signal generator?

Jay


----------



## turbo5upra (Oct 3, 2008)

lol... I've used a few of them in h/t's I had to hack couches apart one time to mount the ones designed to shake a room in them since it was in a basement, needless to say it was a tad bit overkill.


----------



## BowDown (Sep 24, 2009)

You mean steel right?


----------



## turbo5upra (Oct 3, 2008)

**** say what? I mean homie 


J/k but had to... Steel for what?
___________________________________________________________________________________________________________________
You didn't quote it so it didn't happen ;-) lol!!!!!!!




BowDown said:


> You mean steel right?


----------



## BowDown (Sep 24, 2009)

Wiring to the subs would look neater if you series the coil on each sub, then ran a separate wire to each sub and parallel it at the amp.


----------



## turbo5upra (Oct 3, 2008)

BowDown said:


> Wiring to the subs would look neater if you series the coil on each sub, then ran a separate wire to each sub and parallel it at the amp.


Thanx for the tip but did you look @ the rest of the mess?


----------



## BowDown (Sep 24, 2009)

Sounded pretty decent. Has alot of potential. Good luck at the show.


----------



## eviling (Apr 14, 2010)

JayinMI said:


> IB can be pretty amazing. The only car I've ever gotten to do IB the right way sounded AWESOME. You feel the bass more than hear it and it was very hard to localize.
> 
> It was a 94-96 Impala SS. Cut all the stamping out of the rear deck and sandwiched it between 3/4" MDF, 1/2" MDF and Dynamat Xtreme. Then Dynamat Extremed from the back window to the floor after making a panel to seal off behind the back seat.
> 
> ...


I'm gonna be doing something similer in my 04 monte carlo, idk about cutting it all out, but i'll cut the size of the speaker out of the metal, I don't know what to do about the stock 6x9 grills though .  I considered doing a wall mount much like this guy but I just don't know about all that. I just don't feel like I would feel those lows if i played it like that.

you said they ran a wall down from the deck too to seal it? or just a dynamat wall you made it sound like..which is kind of odd to me. 

anyways My plan is to mount it below the deck on some 3\4" MDF, droped maybe 2" down max and sealed all around, with the metal cut around to the size of the speak.,


----------



## turbo5upra (Oct 3, 2008)

Thanx bowdown! tweeking and cutting the 8k and 4k by a few db made some decent improvements. 

I think we might have to run some angle iron down the top and bottom of the baffle. The double 3/4" baffle flexes between 1/8 and 1/4" when being driven hard. Sealing and strengthening the baffle and trunk is the next step.

Needless to say I just vacuumed the car and we're going to bed @ 10:30 when she gets home from work and will be on the road @ 2am for Ohio.... Stay tuned for results!


----------



## chefhow (Apr 29, 2007)

Good luck tomorrow. Cant wait to see how she does.


----------



## Rustbucketgrl (Jun 3, 2011)

chefhow said:


> Good luck tomorrow. Cant wait to see how she does.


Thanks, I can really taste the sushi now!


----------



## Rustbucketgrl (Jun 3, 2011)

BTW chef .....exhaust still good on this trip


----------



## Rustbucketgrl (Jun 3, 2011)

Captains log 9:30 am Monday morning ...trading sentra for Chevy cruise


----------



## BowDown (Sep 24, 2009)

Rustbucketgrl said:


> Captains log 9:30 am Monday morning ...trading sentra for Chevy cruise


Muuhahaha.


----------



## turbo5upra (Oct 3, 2008)

Baffle needs some steel. Need new mids. And deaden the pooh put of the trunk.


----------



## BowDown (Sep 24, 2009)

I'll say it again. Need an eq. You keep avoiding it.


----------



## turbo5upra (Oct 3, 2008)

Ta was the issue. Most points went there. Besides prs what else ya got that will do active with a limit of 16 bands?


----------



## Mic10is (Aug 20, 2007)

Eclipse 7200 or whatever it was/is

Clarion DRZ9255

there are a few different options. some may offer parametric which can be useful when you are band limited


----------



## JayinMI (Oct 18, 2008)

Isn't the P800/880 also 16 bands/channel?

Jay


----------



## chefhow (Apr 29, 2007)

Mic10is said:


> Eclipse 7200 or whatever it was/is
> 
> Clarion DRZ9255
> 
> there are a few different options. some may offer parametric which can be useful when you are band limited


I would go with the Eclipse, for the money its hard to beat. If you cant find a 7200 you should look for a CD7100.

And thats a good thing the exhaust has made it, wouldnt want anyone to think you were gonna race that ricer...


----------



## BowDown (Sep 24, 2009)

Would need a headstart. Lol


----------



## req (Aug 4, 2007)

i has a cd5444. here is a link to the PDF. i am not sure if it has a parametric eq or crossover functions though. its kind of confusing to use. id be willing to see it go away.

http://www.billswebspace.com/eclipsecd.pdf


----------



## turbo5upra (Oct 3, 2008)

Would it be worth getting rid of the 9833 for the eclipse? I see a bit more flexibility in the eq and 8 volt preouts....


----------



## turbo5upra (Oct 3, 2008)

does the 5444 do 3way?


----------



## req (Aug 4, 2007)

The one I has is 5va precut but im not sure of the eq stuff. Ill hook it to my car battery and see what she does lol. Its been like 7 years since I used it.


----------



## turbo5upra (Oct 3, 2008)

I posted the 8 volt about the 7200  you just stepped in front of my post .


----------



## chefhow (Apr 29, 2007)

Brian, the 8 volt out on the 7100 and 7200 doesnt get to full voltage until you hit 80% volume. Its a progressive increase starting at 1/2 volume and moves up as the volume does. 

The unit itself is pretty flexible. I used a CD7100 for 3-4 shows last year while I figured out what I was going to use. Ended up with the 701 combo but I loved the Eclipse.


----------



## turbo5upra (Oct 3, 2008)

So... my thoughts are since the 9833 seemed to be taking a bit of time to load cd's send it out to be checked over. Put the new face plate on it and run it.


----------



## BowDown (Sep 24, 2009)

Whatever makes ya happy. Save the real headunit for your car. Lol.


----------



## eviling (Apr 14, 2010)

chefhow said:


> Brian, the 8 volt out on the 7100 and 7200 doesnt get to full voltage until you hit 80% volume. Its a progressive increase starting at 1/2 volume and moves up as the volume does.
> 
> The unit itself is pretty flexible. I used a CD7100 for 3-4 shows last year while I figured out what I was going to use. Ended up with the 701 combo but I loved the Eclipse.


ha beat me to it, i was gonna tell him. yeah the 8 volts really isn't to be considered unless you're running it at 100% volume, even at 70% its like 5 volts at the most and 80 it gets up to like 6.5 only 8 volts at the very peak if i recall. 

the 7200 is nice, i ran one for awhile, i sold it though. they aren't easy to come by anymore ;( used to be able to score one for 220-250$, i think i got mine BNIB when it was still "meh" to find and i paid like 450$, sold it used for 360$ about 2 months ago. so I'd expect something like that with the 7200, but the 7100 does all the same stuff I think? :blush: and can be had a bit cheaper. I'd talk to DAT he always seems to have eclipse gear.


----------

